# 4x4 coffee table



## DORNER (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been trying to figure out how to make this coffee table. I am having trouble figuring out how the the cubes are attached to each other or are they solid with slots cut in them.

Is there anyone who has seen this design and could help me out?

Nathan


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Definitely not the latter. That would be a huge piece of wood. That table looks unique, but I wouldn't want to have to keep it clean.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

magnets ?


----------



## DORNER (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks i could not find any info on that pic that i had. I found that pic on The Chive and thought it looked pretty cool. But I don't think that I will be trying the magnets. I would rather it be more rigid than that. I was thinking maybe 3/4" threaded rod and use washers and nuts to keep the spacing.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

You could glue all the blocks together, 
then run dado's as deep as you can through the seams to give you the look.
or Rout the grooves in several passes?


----------



## DeltaDaddy (Nov 15, 2013)

I would cut all the cubes then on a drill press drill a hole at least 1" deep centered on the block to accept a dowel. same on all sides that have a block next to it. cut pieces of dowel long enough to join the blocks together with the proper gap between them. Or if you have a mortiser you can have square stock connecting the blocks. make sure to apply finish to the blocks before assembly.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

I think deltadaddy has it right. If you look at the blocks, some of them are skewed a bit, which I think you would only get if you were using dowels to hold them together.

It would be very cool if you ripped the pieces for each face of the table from the same board.


----------

